# Makro/Aktion & Stapelverarbeitung im Photoshop



## LuvShining (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir die Arbeitsschritte für meine Online-Fotogalerie vereinfachen. Die hochzuladenden Bilder sollen entweder 370Pixel breit oder 370 Pixel hoch sein, 72dpi, RGB und max. 35KB.
Zu diesem Zweck habe ich ein Makro/Aktion angelegt
1.) Bild öffnen aus "Orginal-Ordner"
2.) Auto-Tonwertkorrektur
3.) Bildgröße einstellen
4.) Bild für Web speichern, JPG kompremiert
5.) im Ordner "Bearbeitet" abspeichern
Wenn ich nun unter DATEI > AUTOMATISIEREN > STAPELVERARBEITUNG diese Aktion wähle, werden alle Bilder mit einer festen Breite von 370 Pixeln heruntergerechnet. Kann ich hier irgendwie in der Aktion schon festlegen, dass Photoshop ein hoch- oder querformat erkennen soll und es dann entsprechend verkleinert, statt default die Breite zu nehmen? Oder muss  hierfür eine zweite Aktion angelegt werden?
Das nächste wäre, dass die geöffneten Dateien immer automatisch das Bild überspeichern wollen, dass ich für die Aktionsschritte abgelegt habe. Ich habe aber bei der Stapelverarbeitung den Haken nicht aktiviert, bei ""Speichern unter bei Aktion überschreiben", muss der aktiviert werden, damit immer der verwendete Bildname genommen und im "Bearbeitete" Ordner gespeichert wird?
Kann ich in der Aktion die max. Speichergröße von 35KB festlegen?

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich freuen!
Viele Grüße
Nadine


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. Februar 2008)

LuvShining hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich hier irgendwie in der Aktion schon festlegen, dass Photoshop ein hoch- oder querformat erkennen soll und es dann entsprechend verkleinert, statt default die Breite zu nehmen? Oder muss  hierfür eine zweite Aktion angelegt werden?


Entweder Du trennst Hoch- und Querformat in separaten Ordnern und lässt dort die Aktion
drüberlaufen oder machst es über den Schritt Datei => Automatisieren => Bild einpassen.



LuvShining hat gesagt.:


> Das nächste wäre, dass die geöffneten Dateien immer automatisch das Bild überspeichern wollen, dass ich für die Aktionsschritte abgelegt habe. Ich habe aber bei der Stapelverarbeitung den Haken nicht aktiviert, bei ""Speichern unter bei Aktion überschreiben", muss der aktiviert werden, damit immer der verwendete Bildname genommen und im "Bearbeitete" Ordner gespeichert wird?


Ich rate Dir, bei Aktionen immer die Originalbilder aufzubewahren, falls doch etwas bei
der Aktion schief gelaufen ist. Wenn Du als Zielordner dann einen anderen wählst als
den Quellordner, kann man auch dafür die gleichen Dateinamen verwenden.



LuvShining hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich in der Aktion die max. Speichergröße von 35KB festlegen?


Das dürfte sicher über ein Script zu lösen sein. Eventuell hast Du Glück und Du findest
eines im weltweiten Datennetz.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Klein0r (26. Februar 2008)

Ich nutze eine ganz ähnliche Action. Dabei stelle als neue Breite immer 640 ein. Dabei wird das Seitenverhältnis beibehalten = Hochformate sind etwas größer. Wie genau ich das gemacht habe kann ich dir sagen wenn ich zu Hause bin und daran denke 

Zum überschreiben kannst du doch einfach bei der Erstellung der Action einfach die Datei überschreiben. Normalerweise sollte er sich das merken und so beim nächsten mal die Datei auch überschreiben. Wie du schon sagst musst du aufpassen und den Haken bei "Speichern unter überschreiben" oder wie das genau heißt entfernen!

Zu der Speichergröße ist schwer was zu sagen! Ich weiß nicht was PS da bietet... Aber ich würde einfach mit dem Regler spielen bis da 35KB steht beim Erstellen der Action. Das wird wohl bei gleich bleibender Größe bei den andern Bildern nicht unbedingt weit abweichen...


----------



## janoc (26. Februar 2008)

Klein0r hat gesagt.:


> Das wird wohl bei gleich bleibender Größe bei den andern Bildern nicht unbedingt weit abweichen...



Das würde ich so nicht sagen, da die Dateigröße bei JPG mehr vom Bildinhalt abhängt, als von der Bildgröße. Viele Farben und Struktur (z.B. Foto von Blumenstrauß) wird mehr KB verbraten als ein wolkenfreier Himmel ...


----------



## LuvShining (27. Februar 2008)

Jetzt habe ich eine zusätzliche Aktion angelegt. Hier soll ein Bildausschnitt in einer festen Größe genommen werden. Sicherlich, die Bilder müssen nach dieser Aktion nochmal kontrolliert werden, aber bei mir funktioniert die Aktion irgendwie gar nicht (siehe Anlage). PS schneidet und speichert, aber der Bildrand ist rechts und oben weiss. Hat jemand hier eine Idee wie ich das umgehen kann?

Grüße
Nadine


----------



## Klein0r (27. Februar 2008)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen, da die Dateigröße bei JPG mehr vom Bildinhalt abhängt, als von der Bildgröße. Viele Farben und Struktur (z.B. Foto von Blumenstrauß) wird mehr KB verbraten als ein wolkenfreier Himmel ...



Dann könnte er ja ein Bild mit vielen Inhalten nehmen und darauf die Qualität anpassen das er auf 35 KB kommt  Dann könnte die Qualität aber stark leiden...

Nicht?


----------

